# Online Photo Mosaic Creator-Looking for Feedback



## Anim9or (May 7, 2010)

Hi, I hope I'm posting in the right place :blushing:

I've been working on small website called Fauxsaics (Faux Photo  Mosaics) for a while that uses PHP to create photo mosaics for it's  users.  I'd love for some opinions on it, good or bad and I figured that photography experts would be most interested and give the educated reviews.

You can currently upload  tile pictures, copy them from other websites, or import them from  Facebook.  If anyone wants to try it, feel free to let me know how you  process went and what you think of the final result.

Thanks in advance!


----------

